# Hey Dudes and Dudets, have a questsion ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How many of you folks are using TBG and how does it compare to pure latex.

As as far as pure latex, what thickness are you using for fast speed for 3/8' steel ? Latex seems to me to be pretty snappy, but does it have a 250-300 shot service life when pulled to 450-500% elongation factor ?

Just some questions ?

wll


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm set in my ways and still use TBG, no issues or need to upgrade to whatever the latest and greatest is for me.

I bought some Precise or some other type a few years ago. By the time it arrived, there was a new, updated versions available. It put a bad taste in my mouth.

Sorry, no comparison with Pure Latex. When I run out of TBG, I'll grab whatever the kids are using at that time and move into the 21st century advancements in banding material.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

TBG is ok but 
If you want to hunt I would suggest SSB (simple shot black)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got Bands said:


> TBG is ok but
> If you want to hunt I would suggest SSB (simple shot black)


I have that but was wondering about TBG VS LATEX. was interested about wear and speed of the two ?

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

TBG and .030 latex are pretty similar in performance and life. The .030 provides a bit more speed.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> TBG and .030 latex are pretty similar in performance and life. The .030 provides a bit more speed.


Thank very much for the info  I have some 1mm latex that I should try, just wanted some info before I tied it up.

wll


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Shane and Joe gave me natural latex and Joe gave me gum rubber . I don’t remember thickness but latex is good warm weather but did seem last long as tbg . All pretty poor the -10 range new stuff kicks it to the curb hands down


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

My unscientific observations based on shooting 3/8" steel with TBG a few years ago, and now shooting with 0.6 and 0.7 'SimpleShot Black Latex' is . . . *the latex is faster*. Haven't done a chrono comparison . . . Just my impression on how hard the steel hits the catch box.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> My unscientific observations based on shooting 3/8" steel with TBG a few years ago, and now shooting with 0.6 and 0.7 'SimpleShot Black Latex' is . . . *the latex is faster*. Haven't done a chrono comparison . . . Just my impression on how hard the steel hits the catch box.


 I beg differ bro


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

@Portboy. . . Well I could be wrong. . . If you're saying TBG is faster than Simpleshot Black, I'll have to give TBG another try and do a comparison. Its been a few years.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> @Portboy. . . Well I stand corrected then. . . If you're saying TBG is faster than Simpleshot Black, I'll have to give TBG another try and do a comparison. Its been a few years.


I don’t think simple shot has good latex bro . Black or any thing he sells . Hey I might take a beating for my opinion but I really don’t care . Way I see it all good rubber comes out china probably all same factory. Man I got stuff from all over there better stuff to be had than a USA company!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

@Portboy Thanks. Appreciate the info. 

Looks like you have done the research!

So, out of curiosity, what have you personally found to give the best performance out of all that Chinese latex?


----------



## Knoxtenn (9 mo ago)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> @Portboy Thanks. Appreciate the info.
> 
> Looks like you have done the research!
> 
> So, out of curiosity, what have you personally found to give the best performance out of all that Chinese latex?


Not without a chronograph they haven't. Without any actual hard evidence this is just old men scratching and spitting. Just like when people didn't want to switch to aluminum cylinder heads, or indoor plumbing. I mean you can prefer anything you want. But just saying "new stuff sucks" usually makes you look like a dummy.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i am just a plinker so TBG and the simple shot .6 are what i have found to be good


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> @Portboy Thanks. Appreciate the info.
> 
> Looks like you have done the research!
> 
> So, out of curiosity, what have you personally found to give the best performance out of all that Chinese latex?


I have some 1mm thick Chinese Latex that I cut a bit heavy for me 24mmx17mm and it is seems pretty resilient stuff -- I will be testing it out with 3/8" steel this Friday and give ya a report.

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

@wll Thanks wll.

Will be watching for it.

And I need to get the chrono out and do some testing myself


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m pretty old school but chased the latest and greatest for years. I so enjoy the stretch of TBG that the speed just doesn’t matter that much. 
I eventually ran into Sniper Sling yellow and haulted my search. They didn’t match that buttery draw of TBG but it’s sure fast
As far as natural latex goes I used .30. 
It has a nice stretch and is tbg’s equivalent.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I’ve tried most all of it…my preference is snipersling yellow in .5 then simple shot black in .4 and .5, anything above in simple shot black totally changes. Shorter band life, and stuffer draw. I do love Thera band gold, but prefer natural latex over it. I buy my natural latex in .020” thick (.5) and in the summer it’s my favourite elastic. 
Worth mentioning I’m a butterfly shooter so YMMV


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I haven't tried it all... but for repeat accuracy and good band life, I love the ALS brand. It's not the fastest, but it is the most accurate that I have used with repeated shot placement with every shot... I haven't used any Sniper Sling myself yet. 
This is always a good read -









Challenges with characterizing elastic


I have spent a lot of time testing different bands over a chrony and gotten interesting results from it. But as we all know some elastics are stiffer, some are more supple, some stretch farther, and some not as far. I have also tried to measure the draw weight of elastics and think I have...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

My all time favorite is TBG ( the old stuff) not because of speed or longevity, but simply because the draw is so smooth. before that we were shooting linatex and office rubber. Well, at least I was. Never did a comparison of the two, but in my experience, natural latex performs best in thinner gauges. After . 5 thickness it starts to feel like an in innerr tube to me. 
Just one man's opinion


----------

